
ZIP Is Broken, Except It’s Not, Except It Is - lainon
https://blog.archive.org/2019/02/13/zip-is-broken-except-its-not-except-it-is/
======
jrnichols
And then if you had a Mac, you probably ran across one of the Stuffit formats.
.sit, .sitx, etc. or a binhex one, like .hqx.

so many file compression formats, so little time. Stuffit did a great job of
handling them and keeping the pesky Mac OS (classic) resource forks in line.
Mostly.

